# Fort Gilkicker - Gosport - Jan 08



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

One of my first mainland visits, with Timtom, Heavenly Photo, Fire-Fly, Silverhatch and AGK (mainlanders from 28DL).



> Fort Gilkicker was built in 1871 as part of the coastal defense around Portsmouth Harbour, the fort had 22 heavy guns on a semi-circular wall and was built specifically to stop the French landing on the point.
> The fort was in use right up until 1956 when it was deemed suplus to requirments. in its heyday it housed 100 men and participated in communication and control of D-Day landings.
> 
> The fort is now owned by Hampshire County Council who have made the structure good by performing minor repairs and there is hope it will be converted into apartments and all buildings retained. The Fort is Grade II Listed and is a scheduled ancient monument, but is unfortunately on the Buildings at Risk Register.








Ariel view.

So heres a few pics from the day;







































































Was a great day out 8)


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

That looks like a fabulous site. Really like the rusty winding device type thingies and that stone spiral staircase is gorgeous. Nice one!


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

It was a great site with lots to see, I think we were there for around 2/3hrs and still didnt see it all.

The rusty metal winding things are shell lifts, the angled one went up to the roof, and the other ones went from the lower lever to the mid level.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 27, 2008)

That's a cool fort, got any outside pic's?


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 28, 2008)

No unfortunatly, the front of the fort has been covered up with earth, to near enough roof level, dunno why, as the once guns on the middle floor, wouldnt be able to shoot through mud and sand 

There are a few external shots floating about the net tho


----------



## Neosea (Apr 28, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> No unfortunatly, the front of the fort has been covered up with earth, to near enough roof level, dunno why, as the once guns on the middle floor, wouldnt be able to shoot through mud and sand
> 
> There are a few external shots floating about the net tho



Oh well, thanks anyway


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 28, 2008)

Try this ---> http://www.fortgilkicker.co.uk


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 28, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> No unfortunatly, the front of the fort has been covered up with earth, to near enough roof level, dunno why, as the once guns on the middle floor, wouldnt be able to shoot through mud and sand
> 
> There are a few external shots floating about the net tho



This was originally done during 1904, when the later guns were removed. The structure needed the extra protection afforded by the earthworks, to protect the structure from the more powerful modern weapons. However its use as a battery was not required any more. In WW1 it became an AA Battery protecting Portsmouth. If the structure is refurbished, they are going to remove the earthworks, reverting to the 1871 originality.


----------

